# Covel #10 surface grinder TMF



## tmf (Jan 2, 2014)

just picked this grinder up before christmas from a guy in southern wisconsin, long time machinist,
and great guy.

this will be my 6th restoration from bridgeports to drill presses .scratch built belt sander etc.
love this old iron so much even at the young age of 29.
started collecting machines when i got out of high school

worst part is done ,the cleaning and scraping,and lots more cleaning and sanding,  the base and tower .
and now painted epoxy white .

on to the pics 













- - - Updated - - -


----------



## xalky (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice. I'm looking forward to your progress.)


----------



## tmf (Jan 2, 2014)

table getting cleaner . 1/4" of rust on the thing  ,from useing coolant.

no coolant this time around.


----------



## tmf (Jan 2, 2014)

ive yet to find anyone restoring a covel #10  surface grinder with belt driven feed . or  a hydraulic model for that matter .

are these machines not really worth restoring ? seems like a very well built grinder . 

And i like the heavy old machines ,they seem to cut better ,then the tin cans they make now days


----------



## xalky (Jan 2, 2014)

I think most guys never see themselves having a need for a surface grinder. I was one of those, until I decided I wanted to start hardening steel for tools etc... The old machines are overbuilt and should last a couple of lifetimes if well maintained. The surface grinder is looking fantastic. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## tmf (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks .!  it does seem extremely over built for sure . 

i dont see a surface grinder listed in your toys?

havent found one yet ?


----------



## Senna (Jan 2, 2014)

The work you're doing looks amazing! Nice job.

On a SG minimizing vibration is crucial and nothing dampens vibration better than a whole lot of cast iron.

I too love the old iron.

Most folks who don't have a SG see little need for one. Those who do have one would find it difficult to live without one.

I hope I'm not out of place here but look for Marcel's post in the General Machining forum on the DoALL DH-612.


----------



## tmf (Jan 2, 2014)

Senna said:


> The work you're doing looks amazing! Nice job.
> 
> On a SG minimizing vibration is crucial and nothing dampens vibration better than a whole lot of cast iron.
> 
> ...



thank you much . !

Is marcels  a machine resto ? ill try to find it !


----------



## Senna (Jan 2, 2014)

tmf said:


> thank you much . !
> 
> Is marcels  a machine resto ? ill try to find it !



Marcel's SG is so clean it ain't gonna need a restoration. Marcel done good!


----------



## tmf (Jan 2, 2014)

oh yes i read about his doall !  wish mine would come that nice !!  
never get that lucky !!

great buy though !!


----------

